# Slash - Sound Academy Toronto 9-23-12 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple of quick ones from the show last night


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice pics! I was wondering what his shirt said.... Night Train & Civil War made me very, very happy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Roryfan said:


> Nice pics! I was wondering what his shirt said.... Night Train & Civil War made me very, very happy.


I actually never picked up on that at all. The wife noticed it right away when I showed her a few pics. I was not paying attention


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot here


----------

